# ser la mano izquierda de alguien



## EliTrans

Hola! Y cómo se diría en inglés?

Tengo el contexto de un guión:
_Manuel era el Ministro de Defensa y la mano izquierda de la Presidenta._

Entiendo que "la mano derecha" de alguien sería literalmente en inglés "right-hand man" pero no entiendo el uso de mano izquierda en este contexto... como que es la persona más diplomática que trabaja con la Presidenta?

Si alguien tiene una idea... muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## iribela

No necesariamente es la más diplomática. La diferencia entre ser la 'mano derecha' o la 'mano izquierda' de alguien es que en el primer caso se trata de un persona útil como auxiliar o colaborador, y en el segundo caso, es alguien que tiene "habilidad o astucia para manejarse o resolver situaciones difíciles". (DRAE). No se me ocurre ahora mismo una expresión equivalente en inglés.


----------



## rajulbat

A person with a lot of experience and skill/know-how.


----------



## EliTrans

Vale, yo lo entendía en el sentido "having or showing an ability to deal with people in a sensitive and tactful way" según los comentarios anteriores, pero por lo que explicas sería más bien "competent"? 

I can't think of any word or phrase in English to capture exactly the DRAE definition...


----------



## rajulbat

This thread might help: Mano izquierda (tener, carecer de..)
There, these were suggested: 

a person who "has a lot of tact";
a person who "has good people skills"; 
a person "with savoir faire"
a person with "finesse" 
"It basically means to put something forward/to mention things in a delicate way that you don´t hurt anybody´s feelings, especially when you´re dealing with a tricky subject, just as diplomats do."


----------



## EliTrans

Thanks, but that sounds pretty much like what I was leaning towards before, "diplomatic," but was told that it's not exactly that...

La duda es más bien: qué significa ser la mano izquierda _de alguien_? La persona de la cual alguien depende para sacarles de situaciones difíciles? Cómo lo diríamos en inglés?


----------



## iribela

Tal vez a alguien se le ocurre una expresión un poco más formal que "go-to person", que abarque el aspecto de la astucia y la agudeza de 'mano izquierda'.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

WR English Only forum, left hand man......???


----------



## EliTrans

Thanks for the contribution, but I think if you read the entire conversation you posted, you'll see that it's probably just a play on words -- the normal expression is "right-hand man" not "left-hand" so there must be another way to translate it to English. I've never heard anyone say "left-hand man" in my life, so I don't think it would be understood in an English-speaking context.

I've considered that maybe this could be related to someone having a "mano dura" in Spanish... ?
In which case maybe I could say something like:

_Manuel was the Minister of Defense and the President's *strong hand (man).* _


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

EliTrans said:


> I've never heard anyone say "left-hand man" in my life, so I don't think it would be understood in an English-speaking context.


left-hand man


EliTrans said:


> mano dura


_*strong man *_no es igual a *left-hand man*


----------



## EliTrans

Reina de la Aldea said:


> left-hand man
> 
> _*strong man *_no es igual a *left-hand man*


Again, as a native English speaker from the US, I have never heard the expression "left-hand man" used to refer to a person "who serves as an assistant or helper to another" as that definition states -- the usual term that applies to that definition is "right-hand man." As I mentioned, I do not believe anyone would understand the meaning of "left-hand man" in this context since it's not the commonly used expression. Just because a definition exists on one page online does not mean that the expression is commonly used.

In any case, I do not believe that was the author's intention since he also uses the term "la mano derecha" to refer to a different person in the same text as "la mano izquierda" and they don't mean the same thing in Spanish, so... 

Also, please see my post above: I didn't say "strong man," I said "strong hand" (with the option of adding "man" afterwards), meaning someone who exercises superior power or strength, or firm and decisive action. It's the closest expression I could come up with that sort of fits in this context.

Anyone else have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## jilar

La verdad, se me escapa qué quiere decir al calificar a Manuel de su "mano izquierda".
Su mano derecha sería la persona en quien más confía (laboralmente hablando).
Y, como tenemos dos manos, se podría pensar que "su mano izquierda" fuese la segunda persona en quien más confía. Igual que los diestros confían en su mano derecha para hacer algo y, si no pueden usarla, usarán la izquierda. Qué remedio. 

En fin, su mano izquierda sería la alternativa a su mano derecha. Si hiciésemos una clasificación de las personas de confianza:
1. Su mano derecha.
2. Su mano izquierda.

Me cuesta creer que lo diga por la expresión "tener mano izquierda", porque entonces se diría de este modo, y no diciendo que era su mano izquierda (en contrsposición a "mano derecha").


----------



## EliTrans

jilar said:


> La verdad, se me escapa qué quiere decir al calificar a Manuel de su "mano izquierda".
> Su mano derecha sería la persona en quien más confía (laboralmente hablando).
> Y, como tenemos dos manos, se podría pensar que "su mano izquierda" fuese la segunda persona en quien confía. Igual que los diestros confían en su mano derecha para hacer algo y, si no pueden usarla, usarán la izquierda. Qué remedio.
> 
> En fin, su mano izquierda sería la alternativa a su mano derecha.


Vale, eso también lo pensaba yo... como primero menciona la persona que es su mano derecha, y más tarde la mano izquierda... podría ser como el No.2 de sus personas de confianza, no??

Muchas gracias @jilar !!

Qué tal el tiempo en Galicia? En la Sierra de Madrid ya hace un frío que te deja (casi) sin palabras


----------



## jilar

EliTrans said:


> como primero menciona la persona que es su mano derecha, y más tarde la mano izquierda...


Pues si este es el caso, por supuesto que debemos entenderlo de ese modo.
Hay alguien que es su mano derecha, en quien más confianza tiene.
Y luego hay otro que está por detrás del primero en quien confía, es decir, el segundo en quien confía. Si del primero es común decir que es "su mano derecha", pues del segundo solo queda la otra mano y así usó ese "su mano izquierda".

PD. También  hace frío, pero menos que ahí. Seguro. Además,  yo vivo en la costa, que siempre hay más calidez


----------



## iribela

Con respecto a "...como primero menciona la persona que es su mano derecha, y más tarde la mano izquierda..."
Este contexto hubiese sido útil al principio. De esta manera, se podría haber entendido mejor lo que quiso decir, más allá de que haya leves diferencias entre la definición de 'mano derecha' y la de 'mano izquierda'. ¿Cómo quedaría entonces la expresión en inglés, donde solo vimos "right-hand person" con el sentido de colaborador y asistente de confianza?


----------



## jilar

iribela said:


> ¿Cómo quedaría entonces la expresión en inglés, donde solo vimos "right-hand person" con el sentido de


Yo creo que, teniendo el contexto, se llegaría a entender usar "left-hand person".
Pienso que es un concepto tan común en español como en inglés, es decir, escaso.
Pero se puede ver claramente la contraposición entre el de mayor uso (mano derecha), y que nadie desconoce, frente al menos habitual (mano izquierda).

Es una metáfora que solo sirve para clasificar a dos personas, pues los humanos solo tenemos dos brazos.

Si fuésemos como los pulpos, la metáfora se podría aplicar a 8 personas.


----------



## iribela

jilar said:


> Yo creo que, teniendo el contexto, se llegaría a entender usar "left-hand person".


Es cierto. Bien contextualizada, la expresión "left-hand person" podría llegar a entenderse con el sentido que tiene en español. Gracias.


----------



## EliTrans

Mis disculpas por no incluir esa información al principio, pero en el texto está bastante separada la mención de "la mano derecha" de la Presidenta de su "mano izquierda", o sea que hay al menos una página entera de texto entre ellas...

Sinceramente ni caí en que el escritor podría haberlo utilizado con ese significado de ser la primera y segunda mano de la Presidenta en el mismo sentido de "la mano derecha".

Sigo sin pensar que sabría qué significa si yo leyera "left-hand man" a menos que las dos frases fuesen más conectadas, pero si vosotros pensáis que tiene ese significado en español pues lo interpreto así en inglés.

Muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones!


----------



## iribela

EliTrans said:


> Mis disculpas por no incluir esa información al principio, pero en el texto está bastante separada la mención de "la mano derecha" de la Presidenta de su "mano izquierda", o sea que hay al menos una página entera de texto entre ellas...
> 
> Sinceramente ni caí en que el escritor podría haberlo utilizado con ese significado de ser la primera y segunda mano de la Presidenta en el mismo sentido de "la mano derecha".
> 
> Sigo sin pensar que sabría qué significa si yo leyera "left-hand man" a menos que las dos frases fuesen más conectadas, pero si vosotros pensáis que tiene ese significado en español pues lo interpreto así en inglés.
> 
> Muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones!


Creo que te tocará encontrar la forma de vincular las dos menciones de alguna manera cuando llegues a la parte de "mano izquierda", para que no haya duda o parezca una traducción demasiado literal y sin sentido. ¡Puedes lograrlo!


----------



## EliTrans

Perfecto, yo creo que es la mejor forma. Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## LVRBC

_Manuel era el Ministro de Defensa y la mano izquierda de la Presidenta.  _Manuel was the Minister of Defense and the President's fix-it man.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo lo veo como que alguien que es su mano derecha es su segundo.
En cambio, alguien que es su mano izquierda, se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario.


----------



## nelliot53

Ballenero said:


> Yo lo veo como que alguien que es su mano derecha es su segundo.
> En cambio, alguien que es su mano izquierda, se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario.



¡Por ahí creo que van los tiros! La mano derecha es la "diestra", la izquierda es la "siniestra".


----------



## horsewishr

How about “fixer”?


----------



## iribela

nelliot53 said:


> ¡Por ahí creo que van los tiros! La mano derecha es la "diestra", la izquierda es la "siniestra".


No se aprecia ese matiz en la definición de "mano izquierda". De modo que solamente sabiendo más de esta persona se podría decidir si hay algo siniestro en su cargo. Todo puede ser, pero en el contexto presentado no veo la posibilidad.


----------



## iribela

horsewishr said:


> How about “fixer”?


Yes, I thought about "fixer" when I asked about different options for "go-to person." To my non-native ears both terms sounded a bit off register. I do think that something along those lines could work but, again, with a little more context.


----------



## Lamarimba

Ballenero said:


> su mano izquierda, se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario.





nelliot53 said:


> ¡Por ahí creo que van los tiros! La mano derecha es la "diestra", la izquierda es la "siniestra".



La metáfora en español  no tiene en absoluto un sentido negativo, al contrario.
La mano izquierda es la suavidad, la diplomacia, el tacto.
No estoy de acuerdo con el DLE cuando habla de astucia, es una palabra demasiado oscura. Sí en cuanto a la habilidad al tratar con personas.

No es la Mano Negra.


----------



## iribela

De acuerdo en que no necesariamente es la 'mano negra'. Pero astucia también tiene un matiz que no es negativo. Ser astuto para impedir que te engañen no tiene nada de malo.


----------



## EliTrans

Ballenero said:


> Yo lo veo como que alguien que es su mano derecha es su segundo.
> En cambio, alguien que es su mano izquierda, se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario.


Eso es lo que yo pensaba! Ya estoy hecha un lío con todo esto... 

No puedo daros más contexto sin adjuntar todo el texto (lo cual no puedo hacer por el acuerdo de confidencialidad con el cliente)... la cuestión es que me suena más a lo que dice @Ballenero que simplemente una persona es su número 1 (la mano derecha) y la otra persona su número 2 (la mano izquierda), sino más bien la mano izquierda me parece alguien que: 
"se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario...."

Si es así, sigo sin una buena traducción al inglés.
De momento simplemente hice una conexión entre las dos frases con mano derecha y mano izquierda, pero creo que está perdiendo algo del sentido de la metáfora...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

_Someone who works [in the shadows/behind the scenes/out of sight/secretly]
Someone who pulls hidden/invisible strings_


----------



## EliTrans

A ver, creo que es una traducción un poco demasiado literal, no funciona en la estructura de la metáfora....

_Manuel was the Minister of Defense and the person who worked in the shadows for the President. 

???_

Me parece que tiene que haber una mejor forma de traducirlo, si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa en inglés, agradezco todas las aportaciones!

Un saludo


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

EliTrans said:


> the person who worked in the shadows


I'll give this one more try, okay, two:
_*the one who [pulled invisible strings/worked behind the scenes]
the one who worked in the shadows, pulling invisible strings*_


----------



## jilar

EliTrans said:


> Eso es lo que yo pensaba! Ya estoy hecha un lío con todo esto...
> 
> No puedo daros más contexto sin adjuntar todo el texto (lo cual no puedo hacer por el acuerdo de confidencialidad con el cliente)... la cuestión es que me suena más a lo que dice @Ballenero que simplemente una persona es su número 1 (la mano derecha) y la otra persona su número 2 (la mano izquierda), sino más bien la mano izquierda me parece alguien que:
> "se mueve entre las sombras, mantiene conversaciones secretas, realiza operaciones ocultas, hace el trabajo sucio fuera de la vista de los demás, incluso hace cosas ilegales si es necesario...."


A mí eso no me cuadra simplemente porque están hablando de un ministro.
Y no de un espía o alguien de algún cártel  o este tipo de personas que suelen hacer todo eso "malo".
No digo que no haya ministros corruptos, malvados... pues un mundo ideal es una utopía, pero como este uso de "mano izquierda" es tan inusual, y en vista de que antes usó el "mano derecha" (este bien común), voto por interpretarlo como análogo al uso de mano derecha, entendiéndolo como ya te dije. Tu mano derecha es la persona de máxima confianza para ti, eso no impide que a esa persona le sigan otras. Si el primero en tu lista es tu mano derecha, el segundo será tu mano izquierda.

A nadie con un poco de sentido se le ocurre poner a otro de ministro si lo que quieres de él es ese tipo de actividades. ¡Incluso ilegales, por el amor de Dios!

P.D. ¿El cliente o el autor no te puede resolver esta duda?
El autor es quien mejor debe saber el sentido que le ha querido dar.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Si el primero en tu lista es tu mano derecha, el segundo será tu mano izquierda.


@jilar, todavía no has ofrecido una traducción, aunque has hecho una fuerte polémica por "mano izquierda".  ¿Estás sugiriendo que, en paralelo con "mano derecha", la traducción de "mano izquierda" debe ser simplemente "left hand man", sin más explicación?  Como ya dije, hizo un argumento convincente para "mano izquierda"  Solo infiero que tu traducción preferida sea "left hand man"


----------



## EliTrans

Sí, pero se puede decir que este ministro no siempre es "un tío legal"

Ya he pensado consultar con el autor, pero antes abrí el hilo para ver si era una expresión corriente que yo desconocía... veo por la polémica de la interpretación que no lo es *😅*


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

EliTrans said:


> veo por la polémica de la interpretación que no lo es *😅*


Claro que no


----------



## franzjekill

EliTrans said:


> para ver si era una expresión corriente que yo desconocía... veo por la polémica de la interpretación que no lo es



En mi opinión, lo que es expresión corriente es decir que alguien tiene mano izquierda, que puede ser relacionado con la creatividad, con el "out-of-the-box thinking". Pero decir que un ministro es la mano izquierda de un gobernante no lo es, por lo que dependerá del grado de autocracia del régimen, de quién es "la Presidenta" y de quién es el tal Manuel. Puede que sea un fino abogado que camina por la cornisa de lo legal para resolver problemas o puede ser un personaje siniestro que resuelve los tejemanejes del gobierno mandando "suicidar" a alguien que metió las narices donde no debía. Todo dependerá del contexto, de lo siniestro que sea ese gobierno y esos gobernantes.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

franzjekill said:


> Puede que sea un fino abogado que camina por la cornisa de lo legal para resolver problemas o puede ser un personaje siniestro que resuelve los tejemanejes del gobierno mandando "suicidar" a alguien que metió las narices donde no debía. Todo dependerá del contexto, de lo siniestro que sea ese gobierno y esos gobernantes.


----------



## EliTrans

franzjekill said:


> En mi opinión, lo que es expresión corriente es decir que alguien tiene mano izquierda, que puede ser relacionado con la creatividad, con el "out-of-the-box thinking". Pero decir que un ministro es la mano izquierda de un gobernante no lo es, por lo que dependerá del grado de autocracia del régimen, de quién es "la Presidenta" y de quién es el tal Manuel. Puede que sea un fino abogado que camina por la cornisa de lo legal para resolver problemas o puede ser un personaje siniestro que resuelve los tejemanejes del gobierno mandando "suicidar" a alguien que metió las narices donde no debía. Todo dependerá del contexto, de lo siniestro que sea ese gobierno y esos gobernantes.


También estaba consciente de esa expresión y pensé que quizás el escritor pudiera estar jugando con eso a la vez que la mano derecha pero ya son muchos supuestos... lo mejor sería que me lo aclarase el autor


----------



## Ballenero

No sé, no quiero meterme en un jardín pero me viene a la mente un ejemplo, con George W. Bush de presidente, estaba Dick Cheney que era su mano derecha y hacía el papel de hombre piadoso y luego estaba Donald Rumsfeld, que hacía de tipo duro, él era su mano izquierda.
Se encargó de preparar la guerra de Irak, de las cárceles ilegales, los traslados a Guantánamo, ese tipo de cosas.
Pero yo no he dicho nada.


----------



## sound shift

"The President's fixer", tal vez.


----------



## EliTrans

Ballenero said:


> No sé, no quiero meterme en un jardín pero me viene a la mente un ejemplo, con George W. Bush de presidente, estaba Dick Cheney que era su mano derecha y hacía el papel de hombre piadoso y luego estaba Donald Rumsfeld, que hacía de tipo duro, él era su mano izquierda.
> Se encargó de preparar la guerra de Irak, de las cárceles ilegales, los traslados a Guantánamo, ese tipo de cosas.
> Pero yo no he dicho nada.


Ahí voy yo...  Me sonaba a eso...



sound shift said:


> "The President's fixer", tal vez.


Honestly, I hadn't heard the word *fixer* used in that sense before, but after reading the definition as: "a person who makes arrangements for other people, especially of an illicit or devious kind," I'm thinking you might be onto something with this suggestion! Thanks @sound shift


----------



## sound shift

EliTrans said:


> Honestly, I hadn't heard the word *fixer* used in that sense before, but after reading the definition as: "a person who makes arrangements for other people, especially of an illicit or devious kind," I'm thinking you might be onto something with this suggestion! Thanks


No problem. Perhaps it's BrE only.


----------



## rajulbat

sound shift said:


> "The President's fixer", tal vez.


Fixer también se me ocurrió. Es alguien que arregla los problemas como sea que hay que arreglarlos, sin importar necesariamente las reglas.

Apareció mucho en el contexto de Michael Cohen, abogado/fixer de Trump.


----------



## jilar

Reina de la Aldea said:


> @jilar, todavía no has ofrecido una traducción, aunque has hecho una fuerte polémica por "mano izquierda".  ¿Estás sugiriendo que, en paralelo con "mano derecha", la traducción de "mano izquierda" debe ser simplemente "left hand man, sin más explicación?  Como ya dije, hizo un argumento convincente para "mano izquierda"  Solo infiero que tu traducción preferida sea "left hand man"


Exacto, Reina. Mira la respuesta 16.


----------



## jilar

EliTrans said:


> lo mejor sería que me lo aclarase el autor


¿Hacemos porra?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Yo creo que, teniendo el contexto, se llegaría a entender usar "left-hand person".
> Pienso que es un concepto tan común en español como en inglés, es decir, escaso.
> Pero se puede ver claramente la contraposición entre el de mayor uso (mano derecha), y que nadie desconoce, frente al menos habitual (mano izquierda).
> 
> Es una metáfora que solo sirve para clasificar a dos personas, pues los humanos solo tenemos dos brazos
> 
> Si fuésemos como los pulpos, la metáfora se podría aplicar a 8 personas.


Gracias a Dios, no somos como los pulpos 🐙  Si fuéramos como ellos, tendríamos un hilo de--unas 47x8=376 entradas  


Ballenero said:


> me viene a la mente un ejemplo, con George W. Bush de presidente, estaba Dick Cheney que era su mano derecha y hacía el papel de hombre piadoso y luego estaba Donald Rumsfeld, que hacía de tipo duro, él era su mano izquierda.


!Buen ejemplo!


> left hand person:  a person who makes arrangements for other people, especially of an illicit or devious kind. --Oxford Languages





EliTrans said:


> Manuel era el Ministro de Defensa y la mano izquierda de la Presidenta.


En la cita del OP, solo se menciona "la mano izquierda", sin adjuntar "hombre" o "persona", igual que "su hombre de mano izquierda":
*Manuel was the Minister of Defense and the left hand [man] of the President*


----------

